# Loggy Acres girls due Jan 29-Feb 5



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here are my girls today. The first pics are of Ariana due 1/29/15. Second are Pearl- due 2/2/2015, then Maya due 2/3/15, followed by Rosie due 2/3/2015, last is Tator due 2/4/15


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally have Brown Knee due 2-5-15


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If someone can flip the pics, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What beautiful girls!!  Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Progressing nicely. BTW, I enjoyed watching the birthing video, from a different year, on your website.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure what video that was. I don't have a website yet, but we are hoping to get one this year.
Thanks though.

I am anxious to see what Ariana and Pearl give me. They are FF. Ariana has a nice udder going for a first timer, but Pearl's is still small. This is a good representation of our discussion in Crossroad's thread about fat doe's udders...


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, I had your name muddled with someone else's. Duh! :doh:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's ok


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Can't wait! I'm in love with Pearl!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You have some nice looking boers! Can't wait for baby pics...is it weird that I think boers have the cutest little udders? :lol:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Lol. That's too funny!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Day 149 for Ariana. The girls are snug inside since it is -6 F with the wind chill today.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pearl is either day 149 or 145


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Burrrrrrr!!! :shock: 

They sure look ready.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Today is day 150 for Ariana and possibly for Pearl too! So excited. Today is warmer, but not much - a high of 25F. The girls all look about the same as they have for the last week. Moaning and groaning and not moving around much. We have started our nightly watches and are getting very anxious for our kids to get here. Ariana did very well showing in the ABGA this year and I am really excited about her kids. Pearl did pretty well too. Maya could have some nice kids, she was bred to a different buck last year, so I am wondering what these will be like. She is huge. I am thinking trips again for her. Brownknee is bred to a very nice buck that has several kids with hundreds of show points. He is on his way to becoming ennobled this year. Tator always give very fancy kids, but has had bucks each year. I am really hoping for a doe. If she doesn't give me a doe this time, I will probably sell her. Porky is my questionable goat. I didn't post her pic. She was put in with the buck the same time as the others. I never saw him breed her, but he was always running her around. She has no udder formation yet, but has a bigger belly than before. She is definitely pregnant, but seems to be have much farther to go. Has anyone ever had one kid without making a udder of any kind? This would be her 4th kidding.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Porky.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay!! :leap: :wahoo: Hope they kid soon! Sounds like you'll be getting some awesome kids.  What's the name of the buck that Brownknee is bred to? 

It looks like Porky has a little udder?? :shrug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

His name is T-Bo, but his registered name is *TRC1 A398 (10546067*. His daughter is *WCOR WOOLCREEK'S TATTOO BABY (10638109) *. We showed with their owner this year. If you go onto Facebook and look up Woolcreek boer goats, you can see them both.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! What a massive buck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow.... he's AWESOME!  What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ariana yesterday. Day 152. She is getting very uncomfortable and not moving much. Poor girl.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pearl. Due tomorrow.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Rose- due Tuesday. Second time freshening.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maya - also due Tuesday. Second time freshening.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tator Tot due Wednesday.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Brown knee - due Thursday.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking close!! :leap:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow they are definitely looking ready to go! Good luck


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ariana kidded twin girls around noon today. One really large one and one small one. The large one has a white eye, she may be blind in it 
The other one is real spunky. I will post pics once I get home.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Rose kidded triplets at 5:30. Pearl is in labor now! No pics yet. Sorry. Too busy trying to keep warm. 0℉ tonight.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! 

Happy kidding!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats!!! Sending warm thoughts!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Ariana kidded twin girls around noon today. One really large one and one small one. The large one has a white eye, she may be blind in it
> The other one is real spunky. I will post pics once I get home.


Wow... that's strange. :shrug: Sorry to hear that about her eye.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pearl kidded a single buck just before midnight. He is nice sized, has a patch of red in his right groin just like mama. She doesn't have much of an udder. Hopefully it will be enough for him.

Ariana's girl seems to have an upper eyelid that is rolled under. I can see color around the white. I think if we can keep it rolled out, she will be ok. She can definitely see out of it. The vet said she has never seen an upper eyelid rolled under at birth. I think it looks like the inner part of the eyelid is still kind of too attached to the inner corner.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new boy! He sounds beautiful! Can't wait to see some pics 

Sorry about the little doe, I hope her eyelid gets fixed. I've no experience with that sort of an issue, so I am of no help


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Give the little doeling with the rolled eyelid some selenium. Can the vet roll it back?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratualtions ! Hoping the doelings eye can be fixed…poor thing 
Hope you can rest at some point , thats a lot of work and especially in such cold temps , sending warm thoughts your way


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, we had 5 more kids yesterday. Maya and Brown knee kidded at exactly the same time! My neighbor and my daughter delivered Maya's buck and doe. My son and I delivered Brown knee's triplets! What a story that is. I will post it later today. Going out to feed and then off to work. I called off yesterday...Thank goodness!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow I bet that was something else! Can't wait to read about it and see some baby pics too!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo hoo , congratualtions ! Glad all is well


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So exciting!! And triplets too!! Can't wait to see pictures.. And thank goodness for helpful kids!! Congrats


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, here is the scoop. Yesterday we watched Brown Knee all morning. UP down, up down. No progress. I called off work, and my husband took the morning off. My kids stayed home from school due to being up late from kidding the night before.
My husband decided to leave at 1:30 since she wasn't going anywhere. He was beeping while going down the road, my son and daughter were in with Brown knee and hollered that she was pushing!! I went in and saw her push. A bubble started to show. My daughter says, Mom- I think Maya is pushing like Brown Knee. I look on the other side of a 4 foot wall, and sure enough Maya, who was just penned up 5 minutes earlier, is pushing a bubble out.I have my son call the neighbor to come over. He and my daughter delivered Maya's twins. With my son and I , Brown Knee delivered a buckling at the exact same time, right down to the second, that Maya delivered her first one. Maya's twins got dried off and nursing. Brown Knee's buck was dry and nursing. An hour after they kidded, Brown Knee laid down and a bubble started to peek out. Then she got up and kept cleaning the buck kid. Another hour goes by with her cleaning the buck and laying down 2-3 times, but no more progress. We thought it must be placenta. I fed the other goats and my son closed up her door. He just starts to walk around the corner and we hear Brown knee start to groan. I run to the window, and see a white thing go flying - she is standing up, and hear a SPLASH!!!! We had to unlock the door- 3 caribeeners and a plywood cover propped shut with a cement block! I get in there and the kid is not breathing or moving. I get her sack off and start massaging her and get her breathing. I turn to look over my shoulder and there is another head in a sack sticking out of Brown Knee!!! She is more concerned with licking the second kid and is walking in circles trying to clean it!! I finally had to hold her still and start to pull it out. I got the head and shoulders out and popped the sack so it could breathe. About this time I hear my husband outside saying, "hey, where are you guys?". I yell help, get the towels, which are outside by the walk. It is about 16 degrees outside and the kids were soaking wet. I got the last doe out and we dried them all off. I took them in the basement because there wasn't enough room for 4 goats in the pen we had made for her! 

Afterwards we all just collapsed into a heap! LOL


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My basement kids. Rose and Brown knee's kids


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ariana's girls.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Pearl's buckling


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Brown knee's triplets.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Rose's triplets


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No pics of Maya's kids yet...These were spur of the moment pics. Not great quality, sorry.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, they're all so cute! Beautiful babies! Love the red tail on Rose's kid.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW!! What a day that was! I've never had two does kidding at once... and hope I never do.  So glad your kids were there to help! That's really neat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow what a crazy time lol I couldn't imagine having 2 does kidding at the same time during the winter, oh if only someone had a video camera going back and forth haha, reminds me of that movie 'Father of the Bride II' when the mom and daughter were both having babies lol.
So glad everything worked out well and everyone is doing great  And wow...I would LOVE to have a basement, but then the goats would never be out in the barn lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally, pics of Maya's


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

After all that you better take a day and just relax. Babies are cute and am glad all ended well for you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tator just had twins! One paint buck and a traditional doe. Haven't gone home yet to see them, but hubby says they are nice.


----------

